# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Vitamin B-12 shots; IM or Sub-Q?

## MaGiCJNG

I wrote this in the supplements forum and i didnt get any response so hopefuly I can get one here.

Is there any difference between shooting B-12 intramuscular or subcutaneous? Do you get more benefit out of one over the other. The only reason I see people shooting it IM is to get all of their juice out of the syringe.

Also, I see that the preferred dosage is 1000mcg ED. Is this too much or is the the norm? I thought for some reason it should be shot twice a week at a certain dosage but then again, thats why i'm here. 

I'm strictly using this as a supplement and nothing more so i'm not sure if that 1000mcg ED is for some other type of use.

Thanks

----------


## bene7422

you can inject either way it doesn't make a difference,1000mcg Ed is fine

----------


## MaGiCJNG

Finally, an answer haha. Thanks Bene. Have you used b-12 before? If so what was your preference? I think i'm just gonna shoot it into my stomach like hcg .

----------


## Martyr

i use a slin pin in the quad usually.. it dont matter

----------


## inky-e

I like the IM method myself..

----------


## The Deuce

IM only for me... I would never shoot anything but Hcg and HGH sub-q

Plus I usually mix it with my Test Prop Shot daily sooooo....

----------


## MaGiCJNG

Ok so the preferred dosage is 1000mcg a day?

I usually like to do a ton of research with sh1t before I do anything but I cant seem to find much other than deficiency reporting. On the box it says the proper dosage is between 100 and 1000mcg a month. WTF? 

On top of it all I see how people say things like, "started taking b12 and feeling tingling in my spine" (saw a few people saying something pertaining to their spine). THEN i read conflicting reports stating that SO FAR, b12 is the only vitamin that has no toxic levels. So I just want to know what would be the best dosage for supplementing b12. 

As Bene said 1000mcg a day is fine but is this fact? Not knockin you at all Bene by the way, just curious for myself thats all.

Thanks

----------


## bulldawg_28

No worries on overdosing B12. There is no upper level tolerable intake. At the moment I'm not sure if there's an uppter tolerable intake for other B vitamins since a lot of injectable vitamin b12 solutions contain other B vitamins such riboflavin, niacinmide, etc. If you want, I'll get back to you on that. Just be sure to drink plenty of water. Usually b12 is used for macrocytic anemia, which is treated with just a couple injects a month. Sometimes only once per month. That is why the box says 100mcg to 1000mcg once per month since b12 injections are used to treat macrocytic anemia.

The dosage and frequency of injections depends on what your trying to accomlish. If you're practicing injections for future AAS use, then ed injections are fine. I used to inject 1000mcg ed btw, but then again I was practicing injecting for AAS. 

If you're just looking to increase your appetite and energy levels, I'd use it sparingly. Maybe up to a couple times a week. Since, for me anways, the appetite and energy effects dissipate pretty quickly, after a week or so. I'd use it Just when you're run down, or appetite is in the shitter.

----------


## bulldawg_28

As it turns out there is an UL for b-6. From suppliments its only reccomended 100mg. But I remember from nutriton classes in the past it's UL is 200mg. Try not to excede this from supplimenting.

UL for folate is 1000ug from food and suppliments. This is pretty much impossible to reach with out suppliments.

http://www.crnusa.org/benpdfs/CRN012benefits_recs.pdf

----------


## oak2429

inject 1000mcg once a week in my delt with a 27 gauge insulin needle

----------


## MaGiCJNG

Excellent thanks for the posts gentlemen. I'm going to go the route as I had originally thought a while back, 2000mcg a week split up into two injections. I guess i'll do it with my test/mast.

My only other question, which should be my last, is this. I know the delt you are supposed to go to a max of 2cc's...some people go higher. I'm of medium build and I am currently shooting 1.5 cc's in my delt no problem. I would prob stay with the recommended and not exceed 2 cc's. Is this 2 cc's strictly oil based steroids or simply everything?

My thought now is to take the original 1.5 cc's of test/mast and add 1 cc of the b12 which is basically water like. Would this be an issue? I know it wont be with the quads, just concerned with the delts.

Thanks guys!

----------


## yahyahyah

> Excellent thanks for the posts gentlemen. I'm going to go the route as I had originally thought a while back, 2000mcg a week split up into two injections. I guess i'll do it with my test/mast.
> 
> My only other question, which should be my last, is this. I know the delt you are supposed to go to a max of 2cc's...some people go higher. I'm of medium build and I am currently shooting 1.5 cc's in my delt no problem. I would prob stay with the recommended and not exceed 2 cc's. Is this 2 cc's strictly oil based steroids or simply everything?
> 
> My thought now is to take the original 1.5 cc's of test/mast and add 1 cc of the b12 which is basically water like. Would this be an issue? I know it wont be with the quads, just concerned with the delts.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Health care professional here so I gotta say;

1. There aint no need for injecting B12 if you can absorb it PO (orally). The only time you would really NEED an injection is if you have pernicious anemia. Pernicious anemia is caused by not having the intrinsic factor in your gastric tract. Anemia would clearly be present in this case. The primary sign we can all see in anemia; pallor and possibly jaundice.

2. Dont be ****in shooting testosterone just to body build. What are you trying to do have a heart attack? Testosterone after metabolism breaks down into three bad things primarily; estrogen, cholesterol and DHT.

Lets evaluate the three main breakdown products; DHT makes you ****in go bald! Estrogen makes you grow tits like a woman! Cholesterol at high levels... will cause atherosclerosis arterioschlerosis and eventually MI(myocardial infarction- a ****ing heart attack). 

Now you can get around some of these side effects like estrogen blockers and things to boost Testosterone at the end of your cycle(HcG ) - so your muscles dont melt. But you cannot get around cardiopathogenic effects; megalocardia (a heart the size of king kong) means your heart will eventually be so inefficient at supplying fresh blood to your tissues... or worse stop working at all. High cholestrol isnt good either and raises all your risk factors where the heart is concerned.

----------


## Ashop

You can go with a slin pin or deep IM,,,either will work.

----------


## DrHealth

Intramuscular Injections are always the best. It enters directly into the bloodstream. You can use an insulin needle with no issues.

----------


## SUPERMAN5039

I have b-12 for animals. The experation date is 3/09. Do you think it's still ok to use? Also 1000 mcgs is what 1 cc?

----------


## l2elapse

> I have b-12 for animals. The experation date is 3/09. Do you think it's still ok to use? Also *1000 mcgs is what 1 cc*?


yes in most cases

----------


## JPNUTZ

> Health care professional here so I gotta say;
> 
> 1. There aint no need for injecting B12 if you can absorb it PO (orally). The only time you would really NEED an injection is if you have pernicious anemia. Pernicious anemia is caused by not having the intrinsic factor in your gastric tract. Anemia would clearly be present in this case. The primary sign we can all see in anemia; pallor and possibly jaundice.
> 
> 2. Dont be ****in shooting testosterone just to body build. What are you trying to do have a heart attack? Testosterone after metabolism breaks down into three bad things primarily; estrogen, cholesterol and DHT.
> 
> Lets evaluate the three main breakdown products; DHT makes you ****in go bald! Estrogen makes you grow tits like a woman! Cholesterol at high levels... will cause atherosclerosis arterioschlerosis and eventually MI(myocardial infarction- a ****ing heart attack). 
> 
> Now you can get around some of these side effects like estrogen blockers and things to boost Testosterone at the end of your cycle(HcG) - so your muscles dont melt. But you cannot get around cardiopathogenic effects; megalocardia (a heart the size of king kong) means your heart will eventually be so inefficient at supplying fresh blood to your tissues... or worse stop working at all. High cholestrol isnt good either and raises all your risk factors where the heart is concerned.


Holy shit man ive done a couple cycles of test before and was on the board looking at what i wanna do for a third cycle but i think im gonna stop while im ahead because my heart does seem like it beats heavier now. thanks for spending the time to write that.

----------


## DrHealth

> Health care professional here so I gotta say;
> 
> 1. There aint no need for injecting B12 if you can absorb it PO (orally). The only time you would really NEED an injection is if you have pernicious anemia. Pernicious anemia is caused by not having the intrinsic factor in your gastric tract. Anemia would clearly be present in this case. The primary sign we can all see in anemia; pallor and possibly jaundice.
> 
> 2. Dont be ****in shooting testosterone just to body build. What are you trying to do have a heart attack? Testosterone after metabolism breaks down into three bad things primarily; estrogen, cholesterol and DHT.
> 
> Lets evaluate the three main breakdown products; DHT makes you ****in go bald! Estrogen makes you grow tits like a woman! Cholesterol at high levels... will cause atherosclerosis arterioschlerosis and eventually MI(myocardial infarction- a ****ing heart attack). 
> 
> Now you can get around some of these side effects like estrogen blockers and things to boost Testosterone at the end of your cycle(HcG) - so your muscles dont melt. But you cannot get around cardiopathogenic effects; megalocardia (a heart the size of king kong) means your heart will eventually be so inefficient at supplying fresh blood to your tissues... or worse stop working at all. High cholestrol isnt good either and raises all your risk factors where the heart is concerned.


That's one of the dumbest things I've ever read. If you BB with intelligence you can eat properly, take the proper supplements and live healthy while on juice. What do you think HRT is? It is more dangerous to have low testosterone than above normal test levels. Steroid abuse may cause those things you're saying but in rare cases. A lot of times BB's don't really take care of themselves. They forget that the heart is a muscle and it needs to be worked out as well aka C!A!R!D!I!O!!!! I guess all of the pros should drop dead of enlarged hearts??? C'mon... Again Abuse of anything can cause your organs to over compensate. This is why the real gentleman on here lift for life with intelligence. Now if you're taking grams of test and super physiological amounts of hgh and other things and are going to Mcdonalds, Burger king, Jack in the box etc then you should expect adverse effects nonetheless if you're eating enough greens and the right kind of proteins and good fats you're going to be JUST FINE! There are more people on gear than you think. From military to the regular gym rat. If it is so bad show me the bodies. I am talking about people who died legitimately from AAS only. Not pain killers or anti depressants, diuretics, or any other pharmaceuticals just AAS. you can't find them. If you're a MD, you should know that the the government of the USA will never allow conducted research on AAS ever. It is because of what it can do for those who are sick and dying that is good rather than bad. A person with aids takes Test or Primo in Europe for muscle wasting diseases and they regained their weight and health but a healthy person takes Test and die??????????????? Please stop....

----------

